# Varane vs Zouma vs Marquinios vs Laporte



## Torros (9 Marzo 2015)

Ho seguito qualche partita del Chelsea questa stagione, quasi tutte quelle del Real e quasi tutte quelle del Psg.
Non ho seguito il Bilbao e non conosco Laporte, però dicono che sembra uno dei più promettenti.
Marquinios: ha sostituito degnamente Thiago Silva a inzio stagione in seguito all'infortunio di quest'ultimo dimostrandosi sempre affidabile e autore di una grande prestazione con il Barca. Secondo me è quello che diventerà veramente un top nel ruolo, già lo conoscevo ai tempi delle Roma per le grandi capacità atletiche, al Psg si è confermato come un giocatore molto affidabile. Blanc per farlo giocare, ha spostato Luiz a centrocampo e spesso ha giocato anche terzino, con ottimi risultati.
Varane: mi ricordo la prima volta che lo vidi in un classico contro il Barca e pensai che potesse diventare un fenomeno, ma da allora non mi pare abbia fatto grandi miglioramenti sotto il punto di vista della concentrazione, spesso commette errori banali in stile Luiz e Ramos, errori di distrazione che spesso costano caro al Real come la qualificazione contro il Dortmund 2 anni fa, il recente classico e diverse altre partite in questa stagione. E' ancora giovane, ma l'intelligenza tattica di un giocatore difficilmente migliora.
Zouma: poche presenze per lui al Chelsea, ma quelle volte che l'ho visto mi ha dato l'impressione di essere migliore di Varane, più affidabile perlomeno, anche se è tutto da vedere che possa offrire le stesse prestazioni con una squadra che gioca con una difesa alta, sotto il sistema di Mourinho anche Cadhil e un Terry 35enne sembrano dei fenomeni. 

pareri, opinioni?


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2015)

Quattro giovani di talento, impossibile ad oggi prevedere chi farà una carriera al top, appunto perchè ancora tutti troppo giovani. Certo se dovessi dire un nome direi Zouma se ascolterà con pazienza e voglia Mourinho.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2015)

di quelli 4 mi piace piu Varane, mi sembra il piu completo ma non so perche Ancelotti preferisce quella pipa Pepe sicuramente c'e qualcosa

ma adesso vi propongo:

Rugani vs Romagnoli o vs qualcuno in italia

pareri?


----------



## Torros (10 Marzo 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> di quelli 4 mi piace piu Varane, mi sembra il piu completo ma non so perche Ancelotti preferisce quella pipa Pepe sicuramente c'e qualcosa
> 
> ma adesso vi propongo:
> 
> ...



semplicemente perché Pepe è uno dei migliori al mondo e certamente adesso è molto più affidabile di Varane.


----------



## Dexter (10 Marzo 2015)

Varane è quello più promettente ma ha ancora amnesie dovute secondo me alla continuità che non gli è concessa, Zouma è bravo ma macchinosissimo, Laporte tutto da valutare in una big. Attualmente fra i 4 prendo Marquinhos, ma fra giovani centrali Nastasic è sottovalutato e mi piace anche lui.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> semplicemente perché Pepe è uno dei migliori al mondo e certamente adesso è molto più affidabile di Varane.



non sono d'accordo, per me Pepe come difensore e veramente scarsone


----------



## Renegade (11 Marzo 2015)

Conosco tutti e quattro ed a mani basse dico che non c'è confronto. Il migliore è *Varane*. E' il difensore più completo tra tutti, capace sia in difesa, che in impostazione, che sotto porta e infine in gioco aereo. Senza contare che fisicamente è il più sviluppato e adatto al ruolo. Ha una mentalità vincente. Marquinhos ha evidenti lacune di rendimento, è discontinuo, fa spesso strafalcioni e non è fisicamente adatto. Zouma è fisicamente potentissimo, ma ha poca grazie ed è privo di una forte intelligenza tattica, tuttavia la sua mentalità è incredibile. Laporte è quello che vedo un passo indietro agli altri assieme a Marquinhos. E' il più incostante e sembra più un bluff mediatico che altro.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Conosco tutti e quattro ed a mani basse dico che non c'è confronto. Il migliore è *Varane*. E' il difensore più completo tra tutti, capace sia in difesa, che in impostazione, che sotto porta e infine in gioco aereo. Senza contare che fisicamente è il più sviluppato e adatto al ruolo. Ha una mentalità vincente. Marquinhos ha evidenti lacune di rendimento, è discontinuo, fa spesso strafalcioni e non è fisicamente adatto. Zouma è fisicamente potentissimo, ma ha poca grazie ed è privo di una forte intelligenza tattica, tuttavia la sua mentalità è incredibile. Laporte è quello che vedo un passo indietro agli altri assieme a Marquinhos. E' il più incostante e sembra più un bluff mediatico che altro.



Beh anche varane è abbastanza incostante come gli altri, sebbene comunque anche secondo me rimane il migliore, poso sotto metterei Zouma.


----------



## Torros (11 Marzo 2015)

Marquinhos 

Varane il migliore a fare cosa? a raccogliere le pere?
Marquinhos è discontinuo? quante partite del Psg hai visto in stagione? con Marcos in campo il Psg non ha mai perso, il 2 giocatore più costante del Psg in questa stagione dopo Verratti, dico secondo solo per il fatto che alcune volte David Luiz ha giocato al suo posto, mica perché ha sbagliato qualche cosa.
Varane imho è un mediocre sopravvalutato di proporzioni astronomiche e la partita di ieri per me è la conferma assoluta di ciò.
Marcos oggi è stato un mostro sembrava un piccolo Thiago Silva e per ora è nettamente superiore a questi, ma anni luce proprio. Ma io lo preferisco anche a gente più grande lui come Benatia, Ramos, Hummels, Pepe Boateng, atleticamente e come lettura del gioco è altra roba.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2015)

Varane è calato parecchio.
Laporte ha bisogno di un grande club
Zouma s'è visto troppo poco.

Al momento Marquinhos è un gradino su tutti


----------



## Renegade (13 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Varane il migliore a fare cosa? a raccogliere le pere?
> Marquinhos è discontinuo? quante partite del Psg hai visto in stagione? con Marcos in campo il Psg non ha mai perso,
> Varane imho è un mediocre sopravvalutato di proporzioni astronomiche e la partita di ieri per me è la conferma assoluta di ciò.



Dico solo che mentre Varane entrava nel giro dei Top e giocava titolare in Europa e in Liga, Marquinhos era ancora in Brasile senza essere conosciuto da nessuno. E sempre mentre Varane panchinava Pepe e faceva ottime prestazioni, Marquinhos veniva panchinato da Alex a 32 anni, lento e finito. Negare che Varane sia un buon difensore significa malafede. Ma forse è perché sei filo-Barcelloniano, non è così?


----------



## Torros (13 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dico solo che mentre Varane entrava nel giro dei Top e giocava titolare in Europa e in Liga, Marquinhos era ancora in Brasile senza essere conosciuto da nessuno. E sempre mentre Varane panchinava Pepe e faceva ottime prestazioni, Marquinhos veniva panchinato da Alex a 32 anni, lento e finito. Negare che Varane sia un buon difensore significa malafede. Ma forse è perché sei filo-Barcelloniano, non è così?



alex era finito, e su cosa ti basi per dire ciò? Alex fu il migliore del Psg nella scorsa stagione basta andarsi a leggere i commenti dei tifosi del psg sui loro forum. Marcos ha giocato diverse partita l'anno scorso, Varane non è mai stato titolare sotto Ancelotti quando Ramos e Pepe erano entrambi a disposizione.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2015)

*Questa non è una chat. Primo ed ultimo avvertimento: no discussioni "uno ad uno"

Altrimenti il topic chiude*


----------



## Torros (2 Febbraio 2016)

Laporte questa stagione ha fatto ridere abbastanza, a me non piace, mai piaciuti i pachidermi. 

Cmq Marquinios mi ripeto è semplicemente un mostro, ha un intelligenza tattica e una capacità di lettura dell'azione con pochi paragoni anche tra gente più grande di lui, per me nemmeno adesso non è tanto lontano dai livelli di Thiago Silva. 

Ma deve assolutamente lasciare il Psg, non c'è sana competizione con Luiz come non c'è tra Kurzawa e Maxwell. Al Psg giocano i senatori, Blanc è molto bravo tatticamente ma non sa gestire un gruppo di star, li comandano i vari Ibra, Motta e Silva. Marquinios non può essere un giocatore da turnover perché avrebbe il posto garantito in praticamente tutte le big del mondo. 
Senza parlare poi del fatto che Luiz è stato pagato 50 milioni. 

Insomma lo vedrei molto bene nel City di Guardiola, perfetto difensore per Pep. Veloce, intelligente, rapido, bravo tecnicamente, forte di testa, o anche al Barca. 

Varane invece ha tanto atletismo, ma poca concentrazione. Zouma si sta ritagliando il suo spazio al Chelsea, pare buono, vedremo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Laporte questa stagione ha fatto ridere abbastanza, a me non piace, mai piaciuti i pachidermi.
> 
> Cmq Marquinios mi ripeto è semplicemente un mostro, ha un intelligenza tattica e una capacità di lettura dell'azione con pochi paragoni anche tra gente più grande di lui, per me nemmeno adesso non è tanto lontano dai livelli di Thiago Silva.
> 
> ...


Marquinhos  sarei disposto a sopportare Gyomber titolare, per riaverlo
Sei abbastanza cattivo con Laporte, non ha giocato come le sue migliori stagioni, ma addirittura far ridere mi sembra esagerato  
Zouma, invece sta giocando da paura. 
Varane benino, ma non mi dta convincendo molto


----------



## Torros (2 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Marquinos  sarei disposto a sopportare Gyomber titolare, per riaverlo
> Sei abbastanza cattivo con Laporte, non ha giocato come le sue migliori stagioni, ma addirittura far ridere mi sembra esagerato
> Zouma, invece sta giocando da paura.
> Varane benino, ma non mi dta convincendo molto



Contro le big Laporte non ha mai giocato bene, quelle volte che l'ho visto. Poi io se fossi un allenatore e devo affrontare Messi, Neymar, Suarez, Ribery, Robben, Di Maria e giocatori di quel tipo mi sento più sicuro con uno come Marcos piuttosto che con il marcantonio di turno. Del resto i più grandi difensori della storia sono dal metro e ottanta in giù. Cmq Marcos più di questi ha sicuramente la capacità di lettura del gioco, simile a Silva. Varane per esempio questa cosa non l'ha se perde l'uomo, lo recupera grazie allo scatto, ma non è una cima tatticamente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Contro le big Laporte non ha mai giocato bene, quelle volte che l'ho visto. Poi io se fossi un allenatore e devo affrontare Messi, Neymar, Suarez, Ribery, Robben, Di Maria e giocatori di quel tipo mi sento più sicuro con uno come Marcos piuttosto che con il marcantonio di turno. Del resto i più grandi difensori della storia sono dal metro e ottanta in giù. Cmq Marcos più di questi ha sicuramente la capacità di lettura del gioco, simile a Silva. Varane per esempio questa cosa non l'ha se perde l'uomo, lo recupera grazie allo scatto, ma non è una cima tatticamente.


Lo scorso anno ricordo che lui ( Laporte ) giocò molto bene anche con le big poi è ovvio che per caratteristiche non sia il più adatto ad affrontare i Messi , i Neymar, e gli altri, però è sempre molto forte  
Ovviamente però Marquinos, è il migliore di questi, è veloce, ha senso della posizione, e a differenza di Varane, ha anche una grande concentrazione, oltre ad ottimi piedi.
Zouma, per me poteva essere anche meglio di Marquinos, ma paga alcuni errori di concentrazione, e i piedi non proprio buoni.
Poi contano anche le squadre in cui giocano, e Varane Marquinhos sono anche avvantaggiati da questo punto di vista


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Febbraio 2016)

Marquinhos già alla Roma aveva dimostrato d'avere un talento incredibile. Era un fenomeno già quando giocava in Italia. Al PSG ha sempre giocato bene, anche quando lo impiegavano da terzino. A me piace tanto anche Varane, ma ha bisogno di un ambiente più calmo e pacato per crescere, li lo stanno rovinando. Il Real Madrid non è in grado di far crescere i giovani, li brucia tutti. Io dico che Raphael diventerà uno dei migliori al mondo, però Marquinhos gli è sopra al momento.


----------



## Torros (12 Marzo 2016)

Come dicevo Marquinhos è un talento fuori dal comune, non centra nulla con questi, altro livello.
Da paragonare ai grandi, pochissimi difensori prenderei sopra di lui.

Quando torna Aurier, Blanc deve avere le palle di mettere Luiz in panca.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2016)

per me varane potenzialmente è il più forte di tutti, alla pari con marquinhos ma prendo varane perchè mi sembra meglio strutturato fisicamente, poi viene zouma, laporte è il peggiore dei 4 imho, buon centrale ma nulla di che


----------



## Torros (12 Marzo 2016)

Marquinhos legge il gioco meglio di Varane, che si distrae di più e recupera con l'atletismo quando l'uomo gli scappa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Marquinhos legge il gioco molto meglio di Varane, che si distrae di più e recupera con l'atletismo quando l'uomo gli scappa.



sono giovani, anche a volte a marquinhos scappa l'uomo ma recuperà in velocità, è un fenomeno in quello


----------

